# Mystro app? Anyone else?



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

I use this app when Uber is not surging and it has resulted in some nice fares and tips on Lyft when I might not have had the app on in the past. I especially like the preference settings for pax ratings and distance to pick up for auto reject! Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I've watched the YouTube videos that folks have made, and until the bugs are worked out, I will continue to use 2 devices and manually accept and toggle my online status on each accordingly.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Even after I exit Mystro, my phone remains with a sluggish screen response. Rebooting doesn't help. Only when I uninstall Mystro does my screen return to normal.

Apparently, a part of Mystro remains in memory, whether or not the app is open, even if the phone is rebooted. Why?

I'll wait until at least the next version before I install it again.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Glad I saw this. Wondered why my phone had been running slow


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

I haven't experienced the sluggish phone but I understand your point. The only problem I've been having is still accepting stacked ping when set on deny.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

I have noticed that if I Mystro (UBER ONLY) running and say I have 10 min max distance, and I get a ping for 15 min drive, I than have an option to accept or ignore. If I ignore, it counts as an unaccepted request and my Acceptance rate goes down. Unless I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yep! That's how it works! You have to ask yourself if you want too driver 15 minutes for a $3 dollar ride. This is the whole point of the app and filters contained therein


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Right, but if you don't accept it via Mystro or just let uber time out, it still goes against your acceptance rating. So, what benefit would using Mystro to "filter" out distances beyond what you set?


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

1. Run Uber and Lyft on one phone.....
2. Who cares about acceptance rating?

PS,. You can filter out surge limits and pax rating too


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Your acceptance rating will always be affected by this app. If the request hits your phone(mystro) and it's outside your parameters, it will count against your acceptance rating.

It's no mystery how Mystro works. It's just doing your thinking for you for a fee. 

It's not magic, just automation. Not exactly something that I see as needing to be automated just yet. Especially if you're going to have to pay to use it


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Well,. I haven't had to pay for it. I would definitely probably not use it if I did as Lyft is almost non-existent in the Midwest where I live. Every request is about 20-30 minutes away


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Can it actually shut off Lyft while on an Uber ride? Can it turn Lyft back on and accept a ping if I'm near dropping off with Uber?


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

It shuts off the other app when a ride is accepted on one per your preference settings or driver override of not accepting. I don't think so about your question but I got an update today and haven't used it since update. I think upon completion it turns both back on. And you can accept or deny stacked pins in your preference settings


----------



## CTridz (Feb 20, 2017)

It seems like it would be very useful in big cities where someone might want to run 3 rideshare apps at the same time. Example: Uber, Lyft and Fasten.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

uberebu said:


> Your acceptance rating will always be affected by this app


They can't deactivate you for your acceptance rating. The only thing using this app will hurt you if you are running any weekend/week guarantees were you need to have your acceptance rating high.



uberebu said:


> for a fee


What fee it's free...

I use Mytro all the time. It's a great app and you can still accept rides outside the perimeters you set. It pops up as a warning, so if it's a slow night you can still say yes to it.

I just like the fact it turns off the other app when you it auto accepts for the other.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

Any app you use for TNC work grabs data about where you are, where you are going, how fast you drive and other information. This data is eventually sold. Who would buy it? Municipalities that are planning roads. Companies working on software for driverless cars. Insurance companies. Retail outlets. The market is endless for the data you allow to be transmitted when you hit the ACCEPT button upon installation.


----------



## FoeLife (Oct 25, 2016)

JimS said:


> Can it actually shut off Lyft while on an Uber ride? Can it turn Lyft back on and accept a ping if I'm near dropping off with Uber?


The app automates it for you so, when you accept a trip on one the other app will shut off and when you end the trip the other app will turn on. Gotta be careful of this though when you are using Ubers DF.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

OK - so I know it turns on Lyft when I've _completed_ an Uber ride. I'd like for it to turn on Lyft when I'm 2 minutes away from dropping off my Uber pax, though this would screw up the stacked pings thing.

I was having a lot of trouble with it if I changed screens on Lyft. It would shut everything down. But I think they fixed that bug.


----------



## FoeLife (Oct 25, 2016)

JimS said:


> OK - so I know it turns on Lyft when I've _completed_ an Uber ride. I'd like for it to turn on Lyft when I'm 2 minutes away from dropping off my Uber pax, though this would screw up the stacked pings thing.
> 
> I was having a lot of trouble with it if I changed screens on Lyft. It would shut everything down. But I think they fixed that bug.


Unfortunately JimS I dont think we can set it to turn on before we end the trip, not designed that way and Im not sure if it will glitch if u manually turn on opposing platform while on a trip.


----------

